# can i join the club



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Long story short ,, i got back from my trip the 25th and the MH has been outside the last three days ,, anyway since it rained all day yesterday i could not clean it up and put it in it's garage,, so today i rewinterized it and washed it ,, after i did all that i put it back in the garage ,, did a little walk thru to see what we could take out agian for the winter ,, anyway ,, the cabinet in my living room a was full of water   ,, i took all the stuff out ,, and found a leak where the front piece meets the main area ,, had to tear out the cabinet and part of the trim to find where this liquid stuff was coming in ,, anyway i found a gap in the trim piece ,, (i just sealed all this last summer) but there it was about the size of a pencil ,, i guess that's what u get when the MH is in a garage ,, u don't see any leaks ,, well this is the first one for me ,, and i hope that it is fixed ,, i think i'll let it set out more often ,, funny thing is ,, we got rain at the beach ,, but did not see any signs of leaks ,, but it sure showed up yesterday ,, but we did get 3 inches of hard rain ,, so i hope i can join the had a leak there club    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 29, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

Beach rain is different than mountain rain, did you not know that? You can get a TAN in beach rain. JK
Glad you found it and got it fixed


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

i hope i got it fixed ,, not sure for now ,, gotta wait for the next rain and let it sit outside ,...    
Bty hope u guy's get out and about soon,,, :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

Hmm recond 730 forgot where the bathroom was   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :blackeye:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

That's a good one. :bleh:    :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

Do not tell us that he got too much sun in his eyes or sunscreen while he was working on his tan and could not see where he was going? JK


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

Notice the strange silence from 730.  Maybe there's more to the story.  Could Chelse have hit the nail on the head?    Do you think 730 will ever tell?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

Hmmm, he did say "there it was about the size of a pencil"      :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

ok now u guy's have got me figured out ,, i'll tell ,,, i was on the roof of the MH ,, yes getting a tan and didn't want to climb down the ladder to go u know where ,, so i figured ,, no one is looking ,, but what i didn't notice is that i was pointing toward the open vent     
No actually i think i got it ,, still had the cabinet door off and the panels off of the wall ,, and it did rain today ,, and everything seems dry ,, i have been running a little portable heater inside the cabinet to dry the walls and stuff ... that's my story and i'm sticking to it ,,, but i can be bribed  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Re: can i join the club

Well i was bored today and decided to ck into this leak even further ,, so i took out the wall paneling next to the window and cabinet ,, also took out the cieling section near the cabinet ,, i found ,, THERE IS NO INSULATION ,, yes all i have is the stuff that is sprayed on the walls ,, the coach is warm in the winter and cool in the summer ,, but all the new coaches i have worked on have the pink stuff down in the walls and in the cieling ,, plus the spray on stuff ,, i contacted Tiffin ,, via email ,, and still am waiting to see what they say ,, has anyone else scene this kinda stuff ,, ,, the good side is ,, i won't have to replace insulation that got wet    :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

well my leak came back ,, and no i was not on the roof ,, working on the tan ,, and no i did not forget where the bathroom was ,,, but i did get a kick out of those post ,, anyway it rained last night ,, and there was the leak again ,, so went back on the roof ,, and i found a place that i sealed ,, was mushy ,, so i stripped all the cualking and stuff off ,, and i found water under all that stuff .. yes it was wet ,,, it was where the roof and the front cap meet ,, and yes there was a gap in it ,,, so i i cleaned back the section about 6 inches ,, and then dried it out ,, and then filled the sucker full of sealent ,, now when it drys i'll go back over it with the elastmere stuff and double seal it ,, but that is after i make sure that i got it    
but as of now i'm not saying it is fixed ,, until the fat lady sings  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

LA LA LA LA LA, my neighbor is not fat she says she is fatter, her words not mine, and can she sing


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

Bty Brodave i don't need to go up on the roof of the MH anymore for a tan ,, atleast not for the winter ,, my wife is a District manager of Rent A Center ,, anyway ,, the compition had tanning beds ,, and so she called corporate ,, and told them about the comp ,, so now guess what ,,, yes we got a tanning bed ,,, had to clean out the pool house to put it ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

Not like sitting on the beach , watching the waves 
ms jackie


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

Big AGREE ,, but it will get meset for the summer :laugh:      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

     
Well last night we got one hell of a storm ,, lighting ,, thunder and wind ,, and yes lotsa rain ,, so anyway ,, went out this morning before work and cked the MH ,,,,,     NO MORE LEAK ,, man was i glad ,, put the cabinet back up and all the trim ,, but then again ,, i'll get a leak somwhere else ,, so as of now the MH is going back in the garage ,, until spring      
Bty i left it out only to find the leak ,, for all who wants to know  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

well i got another one ,, leak that is ,, pulled the MH out to wash it this past sunday,, anyway ,, left it out ,, and we got BIG rain today ,, guess what another leak,, this time in the overhead cabinet in the front ,, but this time i seen it right away ,, yep,, the silicone around the top marker lights has shrunk ,, and there are gaps ,, well as soon as it dries up here (next week) i'll be redoing ALL the overhead marker lights ,, front and rear ,, sorry
    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

Our 5th wheel started leaking (windows/radio antenna/stove vent) when it was about 6/7 years old. The water was running down the inside walls from the antenna and shorting/tripping the GFCI circuit  Turned out the silicon sealant was drying out and shrinking.  I removed all the old sealant and applied new silicone.  So far so good.  However, it's probably time to do it all over again.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

maybe I need to do the same since mine is a 2003. What do you recommend useing for the job. And where can I


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

maybe I need to do the same since mine is a 2003. What do you recommend useing for the job. And where can I


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

dang pc doing it's own thing again!! As I was asking where can I get the sealant


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

Mr Hollis,  oops sorry Hollis, maybe a new PC also


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

WELL I AM AT WORK SO THAT END THAT RE QUEST FOR A NEW PC


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

Hey hollis, see what the RV experts, Rod and GTS, have to say about the best sealant.  I used clear GE silicone/glue from Wal-Mart.  I did the job piecemeal, so I used a 1 small tube at a time.  Took about 3 or 4 tubes. If you prep all the places you want to seal ahead of time, you can probably buy a big tube.  I've heard that clear silicone isn't the best sealant to use, but the GE silicone has outlasted whatever the manufacturer originally used.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

i use the clear Dap stuff ,, from home depot ,, it is cheaper than the so called rv stuff ,, but it does the same ,, and stays flexable ,,,, i use clear on all my jobs      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

thanks Rod and DL so it will be Dap clear. As soon as the weather breaks so I will have a few days of drying I will start with the small things first. if Ken has anything to say I take under advisement and compare the two if they are different


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

Ken can't type right now ,, i broke his puter    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

I'll wait and see what Ken has to say, if he lean to your suggestion I go with that. I he recommend something else I will weight them out and do the job. but that will have to wait on the weather to break more rain for the next few days maybe start of spring and do small parts first


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: can i join the club

I check ours this morning and the passenger seat was wet after the storm last night, started to check for leaks and found that the window was not raised all the way. easy solution this time. But am interested on the caulking, just incase, having to read all the forum to learn new tricks and taking notes, a girl got to do what a RVers got to do


----------

